# Something pretty for the language geeks.



## Svrtnsse (Nov 12, 2014)

I just came across this, and I felt I needed to share it here.
Feast Your Eyes on This Beautiful Linguistic Family Tree | Mental Floss


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow. Just...wow. As an artist and a casual linguist, I can't decide whether to drool over it or weep out of sheer awe. The artwork is amazing, and the content...I've always loved the metaphor of trees, whether relating to languages, families, or people groups. This takes that beautiful concept and makes it absolutely stunning. Now I feel the itch to draw something wonderful as well.

Also, on a less relevant note, the bitchy comments below the image were very entertaining.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 12, 2014)

That's a great tree. Love it.


----------



## KC Trae Becker (Nov 13, 2014)

Nicely done image. Thanks for sharing it. I love how much information is communicated with the picture itself.


----------

